# upgrade to 4.1.10 complete



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I've just completed the upgrade to vBulletin 4.1.10.  Let me know if you see something that isn't working or doesn't look right.

Mike

EDIT: I see all sorts of little issues. Give me an hour or so to clean them all up before reporting anything.


----------



## swift

Hello Mike.

I see that the new upgrade introduced a useful "unsubscribe button" that replaces the old "unsubscribe from this forum" link. This is an improvement I was hoping to see. That old link gave me headaches every time I clicked on it accidentally while I tried to go to a particular forum from my control panel. 

Do you know whether the mobile site is free from bugs?

Best,


José


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Swift, I updated the mobile style about 10 minutes ago. It should be functional, though it still needs some work.


----------



## SwissPete

Hello Mike,  All formatting icons (bold, italic, underline, etc) in quick reply and advanced reply have disappeared.  Also, I can go to a new line (like I just did with this new sentence), but the 'carriage return line feed' disappears too.  This also happens in Private Messages.  I am using Firefix 9.0.1, and yes, I did clear the cache.  Thanks.  SwissPete

Four  minutes later: Formatting just came back. I hope it stays...


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hullo,

My question relates to browsing the WR forums via an Android mobile.  (Apologies if this question has already been asked and answered.)  Since the upgrade to vBulletin 4.1.10, it no longer seems possible to access the full site.  Clicking on 'Full Site' brings up the message 'The requested item could not be found!'  Is this just a temporary bug, or is the full site no longer going to be available on Android? 

Many thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

We've had some problems with the mobile style.  Please refresh your page and let me know if you are still experiencing problems.  You should have no troubel switching among styles now.

I just added an alternative mobile style that you can choose at the bottom of the normal (desktop) style ("WR Mobile Style 2"). Let me know which you prefer of the two mobile styles.


----------



## swift

The new mobile skin is perhaps more 'rustic' so to speak but I find it easier to navigate. The User Control Panel (or Settings) isn't available under MS1 but it is under MS2. That's something I appreciate.  I see that MS2 includes an edit button, a feature that was missing in MS1. It also allows users to attach files .  Something I don't like is that sticky threads titles are stricken through.    Thank you, Mike. Oh! There's something else: after editing this post, there is no spacing between paragraphs.


----------



## Pierre Simon

mkellogg said:


> I just added an alternative mobile style that you can choose at the bottom of the normal (desktop) style ("WR Mobile Style 2").



Hi Mike,

Many thanks for the quick response.  The problem is that when I access WR forums via an Android phone, the page which loads automatically is the new 'mobile style' page which does *not* offer the choice of styles found at the bottom of the normal 'full version' homepage.  Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## jann

If you're in mobile view, you shouldn't have a "choice of styles" with a pull-down menu.  But you should have a link at the bottom of every page to the "full site" (if you're using "WR mobile style" - screenshot) or in very small font to the "default style" (if you're using "WR mobile style 2" - screenshot).  

If these links back to the full version of the site are missing or not functional for you on your Android phone, that's definitely an issue.


----------



## swift

In case you're wondering, the basic editor doesn't include the attachments button. If you want to attach a file, you need to do the following: click on the 'reply' button next to 'report post' > if you don't want to quote anything, select all and delete before typing your own text or comment > type your message > click on 'attachments' > upload your file > submit reply.  

Mike, here's a screenshot of this forum's stickies. I think the forum interface is set to strike through the titles of closed threads.


----------



## mkellogg

Pierre Simon said:


> the page which loads automatically is the new 'mobile style' page which does *not* offer the choice of styles found at the bottom of the normal 'full version' homepage.  Am I missing something obvious?


Just follow the link for the "Full Site" to get to the normal style. From there you can choose the other mobile style.  I know it isn't user-friendly, but I don't plan to leave up both styles indefinitely.


----------



## Pierre Simon

jann said:


> If you're in mobile view, [...] you should have a link at the bottom of every page to the "full site".





mkellogg said:


> Just follow the link for the "Full Site" to get to the normal style.



Hi Jann and Mike  

We seem to be going round in circles!!  As I explained in my original post, clicking on the 'Full Site' link simply brings up the error message : "*Sorry.  The requested item could not be found! Status Code: 404"*

As far as I know, the phone is running Android 2.1 update 1.  Is that an issue ?  Have any other Android users encountered similar problems?

Many thanks


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry. Pierre, make sure JavaScript is not turned off on your phone.
(Open web browser>menu button>Settings>Enable JavaScript)

Or click this link for now.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Ok, I can confirm that JavaScript is enabled.

Clicking on the link which you very kindly provided, transforms this page into its 'full site' display.  If, however, I then navigate away from this page, using the Forum button in the top left-hand corner, the site immediately reverts to its 'mobile style' version.  Is it just me, or is this a widespread issue?  

Many thanks for your support.


----------



## swift

Pierre,

Please try this:

1. Click on the link Mike provided.
2. Scroll down to reach this page's buttom.
3. Use the Quick Style Chooser to select the WR Default Style.
4. Let us know if that worked. 

I'm an Android user (Samsung Galaxy SII) and the full site is working normally for me.


----------



## mkellogg

Pierre, after clicking the forum link, what URL does it show? (when it has just changed back to the mobile style)


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hullo everybody,

Having seen that Swift has been using Android without difficulty, it was obvious that the problem was with my phone rather than the website.  And, having now checked the phone settings, problem solved !

A very happy new year to all and, don't forget folks, *enable those cookies* !!


----------



## wordbirdforever

Is there a list of improvements from the upgrade?


----------



## jann

wordbirdforever said:


> Is there a list of improvements from the upgrade?


The WordReference forums run on (3rd party) vBulletin software. When vBulletin releases an upgrade, our administrator can apply it here on WR.  There's a general overiew of the improvements for v4.1.10 over on the vBulletin website.  You can read the announcement and the blogs referenced therein, but if you try to access the links in that post that lead to the full list of improvements and bug fixes, I think you'll get an Issue Navigator error message.  That's because vB's bug tracking system is login-required.  You may be able to see more if you register and create an account for yourself over there, but unless you personally purchased vBulletin software or have your name associated with an existing vB license, your access may (?) be limited. 

On the whole, it's a bunch of technical details that probably aren't very interesting unless you're really into that kind of stuff.   I suppose the improvements that users are most likely to notice relate to bug fixes for the graphical interface for posting -- either in mobile style, or on the full version of the site.


----------



## wordbirdforever

Okay, thanks jann for the info.  Might take a look if I get a chance.  Best to keep on top of updates for security etc. I guess.


----------

